

Ask HN: How we can improve landing page for upcoming Kickstarter - waqasaday
http://themarkhor.com/kickstarter

======
waqasaday
Guys, we are launching our handcrafted shoes on Kickstarter and are trying to
build a pre-existing community to get backers. Our team worked hard to build
this page, but conversion rate is quite low. Only 5% visitors signed up to get
engaged, while in survey we had over 95% people admiring the quality of the
craftsmanship and shoe designs.

Would really appreciate if you could give feedback on how to improve it or
what hacks we may use to improve the conversion rate. Thank you.

